# Could you please help me identify this musical piece?



## betteroffworse

Hello, mates. Could you please name the piece that plays at the very beginning of this film? 



 Unfortunately, the ending credits didn't do much for me at my YouTube searches since the details of the musical pieces used in the film weren't given properly. Your help would be highly appreciated.


----------



## hustlefan

Shazam identifies this as Bach, Sonata for Violin and Harpsichord #1 in B minor, BWV 1014, the opening Adagio


----------



## betteroffworse

hustlefan said:


> Shazam identifies this as Bach, Sonata for Violin and Harpsichord #1 in B minor, BWV 1014, the opening Adagio


Thank you so much for your time and consideration, hustlefan. That was vital for my recent personal mixtape project including several film scores. Much appreciated. Take good care, my friend.


----------

